# vuze fails to install



## kyboren (Nov 29, 2010)

Not sure if there was just a problem with my machine, so I'm not officially reporting this.  This is for anyone who has the same problem and does a quick google search.

net-p2p/vuze make fails in libbonobo due to dependency failures.  GLib, GObject, GThread, and more do not meet the minimum required version, but devel/glib20 is not upgraded and a [cmd=]make reinstall[/cmd] also fails.

What worked for me was simply [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/devel/glib20; make deinstall; make distclean; make install[/cmd] 

After this, vuze builds just fine.


----------

